# Laufzeit-Bibliothek auf eigenen Kernel umschreiben



## emir (8. Dezember 2006)

Guten Abend...

ich hab mal eine Frage,....ich hab jetzt mein eigenen Boot-Loader und "Kernel" in Assembler geschrieben...

Jetzt meine Frage....wie kann man z.B. C++ Bibliotheken so umschreiben, dass sie mit dem Kernel funktionieren bzw. ich C++ programmieren kann und somit die Programme auf dem Assembler-Kernel ausführen kann

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Timur


----------

